# Copper Mtn. - Any smoke shacks or hidden trails?



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone know of any and what trails they are off? I'm heading there after Christmas and would like a heads up.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

WP is littered with them but I don't know about Copper.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I think there was one in between the runs ore deal and andys encore. Theere at the bottem of the mt pretty much right in the middle. If you cant find it we smoked all through the middle of the woods.


----------

